# Bubble wrap needed



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all

Does anyone know where I get buy rolls of bubble wrap in Dubai or Sharjah?

Thanks.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Stellen said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know where I get buy rolls of bubble wrap in Dubai or Sharjah?
> 
> Thanks.


Have you tried the UPS store on the SZR service road near Al Hadiga Street?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ACE have it in huge rolls up the back. Also most small DIY/builders merchants - usually have a National Paints sign above the door - stock it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have seen HUGE rolls in CArrefour (when I was looking for them, they didn't have smaller rolls)


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Stellen said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know where I get buy rolls of bubble wrap in Dubai or Sharjah?
> 
> Thanks.


Check with Office One (Tel: +971 4 4226466) they might have it in stock.


----------

